# Ridge vent on 2:12 slope cathedral roof



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

A ridge vent would be the best solution, but I'm unaware of any that are recommended for less than 3/12 slopes. Try searching "ridge vent" and see if you can find a model that's usable on a 2/12. I don't like the whirly bird idea. 

Also, your main problem is likely too little insulation. Letting the hot air out of the raceway will help, but I wouldn't expect a dramatic improvement. See if one side of the roof is acting as inlet and one as outlet now. You should be able to feel heat coming out of one side.


----------



## DaveM75 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you... I did Google very extensively, and was unable to find a ridge vent solution that worked for 2:12 (saw many for 3:12, as you said). I thought maybe there might be something I could do to make it work for 2:12, but couldn't find anything in Google.

I was hoping that someone here might have some suggestions on what they did in a similar situation, or perhaps know of a product/solution that might work here.

Dave


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

DaveM75 said:


> Thank you... I did Google very extensively, and was unable to find a ridge vent solution that worked for 2:12 (saw many for 3:12, as you said). I thought maybe there might be something I could do to make it work for 2:12, but couldn't find anything in Google.
> 
> I was hoping that someone here might have some suggestions on what they did in a similar situation, or perhaps know of a product/solution that might work here.
> 
> Dave


You could always *make* a ridge vent. It's just a little roof over a hole in your big roof, right? 

You might look at a regular ridge vent and see if you can adapt it to make it work for your situation. 

good luck!


----------



## duece (Aug 19, 2010)

the problem is you should not even be shingleing any thing under a 3/12 ridge venting could cause you problems with leakage now that you have it already done you have very little space in there for any air movement at all a whirlybird will look good spinning in the wind and that is about all it will do there is an electric vent that can be installed that pulls out the hot air but you all so need a vent that allows cold intake as well with the low slope you do not have a lot of options (should have used torch-on )


----------



## wmarkusen (Sep 28, 2016)

I realize I'm super late to the discussion (like six years late), but I'm in a similar situation. I have a 2/12 pitch roof, and my roofer used a product rated for up to 3/12, and to compensate he just extended the self-adhesive roofing material about an inch beyond the end of the top surface of the ridge vent material he selected. As there is little rigidity to composite roofing material, the inch of material which extended beyond the edge of the ridge vent slumped – to the point that it completely closed off the vent opening. Getting him out to my house to address the issue has been like pulling teeth. Now 70 days after first alerting him to the issue, and requesting a resolution, my roof vent is still, all but sealed off.

I'm exploring other avenues, and came across a ridge vent product that IS officially rated for as little as 2/12. Its called: Omni Ridge, apparently made by a company called Lomanco. I'm looking at the specific product named OR4-S. Hoping I can get him back out to remove the improperly installed ridge vent he put in, and replace it with this product.

I hope you found a suitable solution for your situation, and perhaps my post here will help someone else out.


----------



## Onberry (May 12, 2021)

I’m even more late to this discussion, but I have a similar issue. I have 2:12 cathedral ceiling covered with shingles. We need a ridge vent and so far the only one I found is from Owens Corning. it’s called Ridge roll - vent sure. It’s marketed as suitable for 2:12 to 12:12.
We haven’t installed it yet. 
Did anyone find a good solution to this problem?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

After 11 years, it may be best to start your own thread. It may bring better and more timely answers.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Just to cap the thread, 2:12 should never have been shingled unless it is roofed like a low slope roof with minimum 100% cover with ice shield which protects from nail holes. Not sure about the life of ice shield and if no info on life, I would use 200% cover. Basically, double roofing.


----------

